# Monogram Li'l Red Baron



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

I am looking for the exhaust piece for this kit. Wondering if anyone has one Thanks,

Scott J


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

I don't... but this is the sort of thing you could build from spare parts or styrene stock. how adventurous are you?


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

I have a disassembled built up somewhere and could just make a resin copy but I figured I'd try my luck.


----------

